# Fin Rot/ fin tear in Betta? Help!



## Counterfeityouth (Dec 20, 2018)

Hey all! New to the site and not on good terms. Ive had this Opal White male Betta for about a month from Petco. He is in a divided 10gal tank, with a Platinum Dragon Scale Betta, also from Petco (it's Petco or Wal-Mart for me). I have some Aponogeton Sp. Betts bulbs going, an Anubias growing well. I have silk plants in there as well. 

Now my issue is my Opal Betta (******). His fins have been getting more and more torn as the days pass since I got him. At first, I had a fake peice of wood that I thought was doing the tearing, but since I removed it, its still been occurring. Now all he has in his side of the tank, is so Marimo Balls and a silk fake plant (along with the Aponogeton bulbs).The tank is cycled, I do 30% water changes weekly. I recently bought a new heater, his first one was only keeping the water at 75°F, so I broke down for a adjustable heater to keep it at 78°F. The parameters are all good. Ammonia is at 0, Nitrate is at 0 and Nitrite is around 10 or less then. I do have some gravel on the bottom and some rock gravel mixed for color contrast. I also have an Aquatech 5-15 that has been going for over a year, and I have a sponge over the intake so insure theres no hangups there. I also have a water bottle with some filter pad super glued on it to baffle the flow of the water. Also have a sponge filter on the other side for water movement from the other side of the divider. The divider is the one from life with pets, it does have holes So the two CAN get glimpse of each other, but nothing more. So in my mind, its literally betta-proofed. Yet, his fins are still tearing.

Now his fins have some gray in the middle that I suspect could be color changing because its on his ventral, caudal and anal fins as well, but I'm not ruling anything out at this point. The tears in not seeing any sort of fungal growth or anything, but at the same time.. He's white. So its hard to tell. Occasonally, he will tear his causal fin good enough to make it bloody, but that goes away within a day, leaving just the tear to worry about. Which today, he torn his anal fin and that was the first there, but the last straw for me. Now I feel I have to reach out to figure out what to do next. 

I have been treating with melafix, but that has been all. I did one week of treatment about a couple weeks ago, and started another round a few days ago and have been going since, with no major improvements. Can anyone lead me in the right direction? I appreciate it in advance. I'll slap some photos once I get some good ones. On an end note, he is a super happy boy and I have noticed no change in his behavior. Always hungry, always moving and exploring. I just want him to look as beautiful as when I first got him. If anyone needs any more info or pictures, let me know!


----------



## Counterfeityouth (Dec 20, 2018)

Here is some more photos. He also has a little spot on his side that I could imagine was damage from the fake wood decor I had, but I'm not sure. I'm also trying to highlight the gray in his fins to make sure that's nothing to be concerned about. Sorry for spelling errors or crappy photos, for im trying to be as descriptive as I can be on my cheap phone.


----------



## Counterfeityouth (Dec 20, 2018)

And a few more. I felt like the other pictures werent really capturing the issues at hand (resizing images are the struggle).


----------



## C2D2 (Dec 1, 2018)

Wow...I have a duplicate of yours also from Petco. I am asking this because I have no idea...but could they split because he is old enough and they are suppose to do this??
If he looks healthy and acts healthy...I would be looking for another reason.

JMTCW
C2D2


----------

